# Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht



## der Wolfsbarsch (21. Februar 2005)

hallo liebe angelfreunde,wir haben uns zu dritt einen 800 quadratmeter grossen teich bei cuxhaven gepachtet.die durchschnittliche wasssertiefe beträgt etwa 1,5 m.der teich hat eine etwas festere schlammschicht von ca 50cm.da wir an der einen seite des teichs baumbewuchs haben(erlen) meinen  meine kollegen wir sollten den teich entschlammen.die wassergüte ist in ordnung und ich denke wir könnten auf das entschlammen verzichten
da es durch die ungünstige lage nur mit einem bagger möglich wäre und der wohl mehr aufwirbelt als ausbaggert.wir kommen nur von zwei seiten an den teich heran und so würde der bagger praktisch nur eine mulde baggern in die dann weicher schlamm nachlaufen würde.besetzen möchten wir mit forellen und aalen sowie ein paar zandern und natürlich rotfedern.
1-2 hechte sind noch im teich (ca 50-60 cm).in der nähe des teiches verläuft eine wettern(etwa 30m entfernung)lohnt sich da ein aalbesatz oder geht der uns gleich wieder stiften?
vielleicht hat jemand von euch ein paar tipps.

besten dank im voraus

der wolfsbarsch #c  #c  #c  #c  #q  #q  #h

p.s. der teich hat eine unterirdische quelle


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Wir standen bis vor einiger Zeit vor genau dem gleichen Problem. Unser Teich war total verschlammt und durch die vielen Nährtstoffe, welche sich im Laufe der Jahre dort angesammelt hatten kam es zu einer Algenblüte die dann zu einem Fischsterben führte.

Um den Teich auszubaggern muss er abgelassen werden und mindestens drei bis vier Monate brach stehen. Danach muss jemand mit nem Kettenbagger rein und alles raus holen. Wir haben ca. einen Tag (12 Stunden) gebraucht bis alles ausgebaggert war. Ansonsten habt ihr keine Changse den Schlamm dort raus zu bekommen.

Vom Besatz her solltet Ihr die Hechte aus dem Teich raus holen. Die fressen sich sonst den Bauch mit Forellen und Zandern voll, das haben wir auch schon durch. Eine Wassertiefe mit 1,5 Metern ist natürlich auch arg flach für Forellen und Zander. Gerade im Sommer wenn sich das Wasser richtig aufheizt kann es da zu Fischsterben kommen. Die Fische sollten schon 2,5 bis 3 Meter Wassertiefe zur Verfügung haben, damit sie sich an warmen Tagen auch zurück ziehen können.


----------



## Lotte (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

moin-moin,

ich kann schwalm-angler nur recht geben!!!!

persönlich halte ich von einem teilweisen ausbaggern, so wie du es dir vorstellst, gar nichts!!! das ist einfach nur ne halbe sache!!! ebenfalls werden dadurch jede menge schwebstoffe aufgewirbelt, die sich dann zersetzen können!!! dabei wird dann ne menge sauerstoff verbraucht!!!! kann unter umständen dazu führen, daß dir dein ganzer teich umkippt!!! bei solchen aktionen sollte man immer der devise folgen: wenn, dann richtig!!!


----------



## THD (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Auch ich möchte mich den beiden Vorrednern anschließen, entschlammen macht nur Sinn, wenn es größere Teile des Gewässergrundes betrifft.
Ein normaler Bagger kommt bei 1,5 m Wassertiefe max. 2 m weit auf den Grund, wenn
das dann noch ein Laie macht bekommt ihr ein steiles Ufer, was euch dann noch einbrechen kann. Beserer sind weit auslegende Böschungs- oder Teleskopbagger (Ca. 15 m), leider sind die fast nicht zu bezahlen.
Zu den Forellen - sind teures Hechtfutter und es könnte auch Probleme mit dem Sauerstoff geben, da der Teich nur grundwassergespeist ist.
Zu den Zandern - 1,5m Wassertiefe und schlammiger Grund sind auch nicht optimal.
Grüße THD


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

*Totalsanierung oder bei "nur" 50cm so lassen wie es ist...!*
wenn nur 1-2 Hechte drin sind denke ich nicht an gr.Probleme mit den Forellen...diese gehen eher an die Weißfische...
Jedoch die Tiefe von NUR 1.5 meter macht mir mehr Sorgen!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## bernie1 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Wenn Ihr den Schlamm rausholt habt Ihr ein großes Problem mit der Entsorgung von Schlamm und sonstigen Dingen.
Hier die Teuerste Lösung.
http://www.schunke.org/
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

hallo berni1,
das ist ja mein problem und ich denke das man bei der vorhandenen wassertiefe und wasserquallität darauf ganz verzichten sollte da wir immer frischen zulauf haben.

gruss der wolfsbarsch |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Hallo Wolfsbarsch,

wenn ihr den Schlamm nicht entfernt, besteht die Gefahr, daß der Teich im Laufe der Zeit verlandet.

Sprich doch mal mit der örtlichen Feuerwehr. Die haben gute Schlammpumpen und trinken nach einer solchen "Übung" auch gern ein kühles Bier. #6


----------



## bernie1 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/s/see.htm
Vileicht kann dir dieser Link klarheit geben
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/s/see.htm
> Vileicht kann dir dieser Link klarheit geben
> Petri Heil
> Bernie1


 
Mensch ich komme aus dem Lesen nicht mehr raus dank Bernie 1...:m !

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## bernie1 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Mensch ich komme aus dem Lesen nicht mehr raus dank Bernie 1...:m !

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch

__________________
Guido,
Das Forum ist auch ganz intressant.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## anmati (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

hallo ihr Teichbesitzer ,
würde mal den ersten Sommer abwarten und mal schauen was ihr an Wassertemperaturen bekommt und was dann der Sauerstoffgehalt macht;gerade wegen den Forellen ...... die Eure Hechte als erstes verspeißen werden.   
Die Gefahr der Überalterung durch den Schlamm ( Sauerstoffdefizite im Sommer verbunden mit der doch recht massiven Schlammschicht und der jährlichen Algenblüte )ist sicher gegeben 
Eventuell  - aber dies wäre aber nur eine mittelfristige Lösung - , kann man so einen Teich auch mit Brantkalk sanieren , der den Schlamm abbindet , den pH-Wert am Grund anhebt und so teilweise den biologischen Abbau des Schlammes ankurbelt . Langfristig aber gesehen werdet Ihr das Ding sicher säubern müssen , da auch durch das Kalken der Teiche sehr nährstoffreich wird und das wiederum langfristig für mehr Abbauprodukte sorgt.

Wie Gesagt , würde es mal mit ungelöschtem Brantkalk probieren , hatten wir bei unserem See auch mal machen müssen ( war ein Vorschlag des Landesfischereiverbandes und eines entsprechenden Sachverständigen) , dem See tat es gut wenigstens die Wasserwerte waren deutlich besser im Sommer , deshalb würde ich mit dem Besatz mal im ersten Jahr spärlich sein und erst mal dokumentieren wie gut Euer wasser ist . Der Zulauf läßt nicht immer gleich von vorn herein auf eine ständig gute Qualität für alle Fische schließen. #d 

gruß anmati   |wavey:


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr den Schlamm rausholt habt Ihr ein großes Problem mit der Entsorgung von Schlamm und sonstigen Dingen.
> Hier die Teuerste Lösung.
> http://www.schunke.org/
> Petri Heil
> Bernie1



Der Schlamm muss nicht extra entsorgt werden. Der kann zum Anhäufen der Dämme genommen oder einfach bei einem Bauern aufs Feld gefahren werden (dessen Einverständnis vorausgesetzt) auch wird sich jeder Kleingärtner freuen wenn er sich ne Ladung davon abholen darf.

Das mit den Schlammpumpen kann man völlig vergessen. Diese Lösung hatten wir auch in Betracht gezogen. Allerdings ist das zum Einen unbezahlbar, zum Anderen hat man letztendlich keinen merklichen Effekt.

Ausbaggern ist die einzigste und auch effektivste Lösung.


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Servus. Ich habe mir bei NDS über Ebay ne Schlammpumpe gekauft um schlappe 300.- schafft 80 Kubikmeter die Stunde bis 30mm Fremdkörper. Ist für meinen Teich die Einzige möglichkeit den Schlamm rauszubekommen da ich ihn nicht ablassen kann, Grundwasserteich. Hab die Pumpe im Herbst noch testen können und kann nur sagen die schafft ganz schön viel Dreck raus. Hab mir aus ner Plastikdachrinne ein Saugrohr gebastelt damit ich schön im Dreck wühlen kann ein Saugkorb war dabei damit keine zu großen Fremdkörper eingesaugt werden. Ich sag mal so wenn ich pro stunde 10 Kubikmeter Dreck schaffe hab ich gewonnen. Zeit hab ich ja nur mit der Kohle schauts nicht so gut aus. Ne Firma hätte für dem 2000 Quadtatmeter Teich ca 10,000.- Euro verlangt wobei das der billigste Anbieter war. Die selbe Pumpe in Dieselausführung kostet mit 30 meter Saug und 30 meter Druckschlauch nicht mal 1000.- Saugrohr hat mit 2meter Länge 6euro gekostet.
http://www.nds-machinery.at/
Soll keine Werbung sein ist aber der einzige Anbieter von Schlammpumpen die man bezahlen kann eine Woche Ausborgen hätter bei einer Linzer Firma ca 1300.- gekostet.


----------



## r3y2k (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Hallo Jungs,
Wir haben mit sechs Leuten eine ehemalige Kläranlage renaturiert. Die Wasserfläche betragt ca. 3500 qm. Wir sind von ca. 1 Meter auf teilweise über vier Meter Tiefe .Das ganze hat ca. 1 Jahr gedauert und war nur unter Hilfe von schwerem Räumgerät (Kettenbagger) zu schaffen. Es war aber die einzige Möglichkeit das ordentlich zu machen. Jetzt habe ich erfahren, das es Bakterien geben soll, die den Schlamm auffressen, ohne den Fischen zu schaden. Ich habe mich aber da im Moment nicht mehr weiter drum gekümmert, weil sich für uns das Problem jetzt in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr stellt. Übrigends, die Sache mit unserem Teich kann man sich in der Februarausgabe (Seite 4 ) der Anglerwoche mit nem kleinen Bericht reinziehen

Gruß : r3y2k


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Servus.
Könntest du mal nen Link reingeben finde den Bericht nicht. Das mit den Bakterien kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen wie das gehen soll. Der Schlamm muß ja trotzdem weggebracht werden oder soll sich der in Luft auflösen ? Wäre natürlich super wenn das funktionieren würde und auch noch bezahlbar wäre. Bagger hab ich auch überlegt nur ich kann meinen Teich nicht ablassen darum bleibt die einzige Möglichkeit bei mir mit ner Pumpe rauszubekommen soviel geht.


----------



## Fred Clever (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Hallo Wolfsbarsch,

ich arbeite bei einem Entsorgungsunternehmen und bin spezialisiert auf Teichentschlammung.
Bei Dienem Problem solltest Du folgende Dinge berücksichtigen:
Bei der Entsorgung handelt es sich nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes um Abfallentsorgung. Wenn Du den Schlamm beim Bauern entsorgen lassen willst, muss die Klärschlammverordnung eingehalten werden. D.h. ersteinmal eine Analyse des Schlamms nach Klärschlammverordnung. Das Material darf der Bauer nur als Düngemittelersatz einsetzen. Muss also Stichstoff, Phosphat und Kalium enthalten. Wenn dieses nicht ist, gibt es nur noch die Möglichkeit der Deponierung. Du kannst auch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung bei der Unteren Abfall- oder Abwasserbehörde beantragen dieses Material auf dem Grundstück des Gewässers abzulagern. Dafür brauchst Du allerdings auch eine Analyse. Die dafür notwendige Parameterliste kannst Du bei der Behörde erfragen. Für den Aufbau der Gewässerumrandung ist dieses Material wegen seines Feinanteil nicht geeignet, es wird beim nächsten Regenschauer weggeschwemmt. Wenn Du wirklich entschlammen willst, gibt es nur eine Lösung. Geld anpacken, Saugwagen bestellen und das Material auf die Deponie. Als Richtwert in NRW kannst Du EUR 45,00/t all in rechnen. Da ist die  Absaugung und Entsorgung enthalten.
Wenn Du eine billigere Lösung gefunden hast lass noch mal von Dir hören.

Fred


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

@Fred Clever:
Ist das evtl. von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt?
Uns wurde von der unteren Gewässerbehörde gesagt das wir den Schlamm nicht gesondert entsorgen müssten. Weisst Du da genaueres?


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Servus. Wenn du sagst 45Euro pro tonne wirds teuer. Sagen wir mal Teich 2000Quadratmeter mit 50cm Schlammschicht das wären dann so um die 1000Kubikmeter Schlamm das mal 45 Euro dann kommst locker auf 50.000Euro oder hab ich falsch gerechnet???


----------



## Lena (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Hier mal ein paar kleine Tipps:
Wenn Ihr entschlammen wollt, dann macht es sinn, einen Acker in der nähe zu suchen, auf den man den Schlamm verteilen kann. Der Schlamm ist ein guter Mutterboden nach dem Abtrocknen. Je kürzer der transportweg, deto besser.
Der Teich sollte zuvor entleert sein um etwas abtrocknen können. In die meisten Teiche kann man mittels Moorbagger hinein fahren. Bei grösseren Teichen sollte ein Langarmbagger am Ufer stehen und entschlammen und ein weiterer Langarm-Moorbagger im Teich um den Schlamm bei zu baggern. Je mehr man im Teich mit einem Bagger fahren muß, desto grösser ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das der Bagger einsinkt.
Hier mal ein Link zu einer Firma die den Angelteich in meiner nähe entschlammt hat: www.roeder-wasserbau.de
Ich hoffe ich konnte hiermit etwas sinnvolles beitragen.

Grüsse
Lena


----------



## zandermaier (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

hallo zusammen habe ein teich mit 8000qm ist völlig verschlammt und voller schleimigen algen :vsuche jemanden der so was abpumt für nen schmalen euro danke für die hilfe|wavey:


----------



## Carras (28. August 2007)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Hallo zusammen,


Wir wollen nen Teich im Wald mit ca. 6000 – 7000 m² pachten.  Seine genaue Tiefe kennen wir derzeit noch nicht. Schätzen diese aber mal auf max. 1,8 Meter. 

Wir haben uns schon überlegt, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn der Teich noch etwas tiefer wäre. So bis 2,5 Meter.

Sollten wir dann den kompl See um ca. 70 cm abgraben lassen? Habe mal überlegt, ob es auch so geht, dass man z.B. die eine Hälfte des Sees um 70 cm abbaggert und die andere nur um ca. 35 cm.

Wenn man da die Werte bezügl. Deponieentsorgung her nimmt, …..Uiuiuiuiui.

Nehmen wir mal an, bei 6500 m² werden durchschnittlich 53 cm  (eine Hälfte 70 und eine Hälfte 35 cm) abgetragen. Dann sind das 3445 m³. 1 m³ von dem Schlamm wiegt 1 t (Annahme). Somit kostet dieser Spass kurz mal 155.000.-€.  Das kann ja kein Mensch oder Verein bezahlen.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## schrauber78 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

also ich persönlich würd den teich so lassen und nicht ausbaggern.
solltest du dich wirklich entschliessen, das gewääser ausbaggern zu lassen, dann schliess dich mal mit dem landwirt deines vertrauens kurz, ob du den schlamm als dünger auf seinen acker ausbringen kannst.


----------



## michl82 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

hallo,

stehen auch gerade vor der entscheidung, etwas schlamm aus dem see zu nehmen.

hatte bis jetzt einer einen erfolg mit einer kleinen dieselbetriebenen schlammabsauganlage (schlammsauger)
da das die kostengünstigste und wohl auch leichteste methode ist, so könnten wir den see nach und nach immer etwas bearbeiten


----------



## Gummischuh (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teich Entschlammen Oder Nicht*

Hi Carras

Da haste aber 'ne Milchmädchenrechnung aufgemacht.
Zunächst einmal ist entschlammen ja kein torfstechen. Allein deshalb schon, kannste zu Deiner errechneten Menge noch rund die gleiche Menge Wasser hinzurechnen, die an Land befördert wird.
Auch Deine Annahme die Dichte betreffend (1t pro Kubikmeter) passt nicht. Schlamm ist schwerer, denn sonst würde er sich gar nicht absetzen können.

Bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob Nassschlamm überhaupt so ohne weitere Konditionierung/Entwässerung deponiert werden kann.
Auch der Tipp mit dem Bauern könnte schwierig werden, denn die dürfen nicht einfach so nach Lust und Laune etwas auf ihre Felder kippen. Was erlaubt ist, das richtet sich nach den Nährstoffen pro Kg Trockensubstanz, auf die Menge an Nährstoffen, die bereits im Boden vorhanden sind, ob die Felder sich in Trinkwassereinzugsgebieten befinden etc.pp. . .......Und woher soll der Bauer wissen, dass der Schlamm nicht mit Schwermetallen etc. verseucht ist ? ...Wisst Ihr das ? ...Warum wird der Teich überhaupt abgegeben ?

Alles nicht so einfach, und alles andere als kostengünstig mal eben so gemacht.

Ich würde mir das noch dreimal überlegen. ......Mindestens


----------

